# RHINO 660 Side by Side (ATV, not shotgun)



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying a Rhino 660 in camo. Has anyone driven one to see what they can do? I've driven a Polaris Mule which if the Rhino is anything like that it's not what I'm looking for i need something to work in the woods with yet play around on as well. My dealer priced one at $9.200 plus tax seems fair?
THANKS


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I have one and I love it! I took it everywhere on every kind of turf and it worked excellent! From the mountains of west virginia to icy roads from sand pits in florida and never got stuck once ive had it for about three years and the only problem I had with it was the keyhole, the bolt around it somehow got lose and I didnt know about it and the key wouldnt turn. I soon figured out though that you simply have to put some liquid nails and tighten that bolt and it will be like new.
I myself have road the polaris ranger and it is complete crap it wont acellerate very good and doesnt seem like an ATV, its more like a golf cart. My yamaha has excellent accelleration compared to the ranger but yamaha is a bit louder, its not really a problem for me it just shows it has more power.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The Rhino's are the ****!!! I wouldn't hesitste if the price is right. The last couple of years we have been using one on a buddies farm, who is a cattle farmer, and haven't found anything to get it stuck. Well I can't say we've dumped it into a lake yet, but it's seen every mud hole from Leola SD to Forbes ND.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This information is very useful for me also. . I plan on buying one of the side by side sometime in the next year. I can't justify it just for hunting, so I need it for pushing snow, put a tank in back and spray dandelions, haul firewood, and of course go hunting.
I have ruled out the Arctic Cat because the rear wheels are always locked, and that will tear up the lawn. I drove it, the yamaha (660cc), and the polaris ranger (700cc). The ranger has the accessories, but no speedometer. The Yamaha has nice bucket seats. However, the bench seat would let me take my wife and a grandchild for a ride. 
With my needs what do you fellows think. Your ideas are much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Deffinetly dont buy a polaris for more seat room its not worth it, For 100 bucks you can buy a seat that goes in the bed of the rhino, I never bought it I just put a towel down in the back and 3 nice looking girls sat there when I rode and enjoyed it :lol: . The polaris in my opinion is crap, it doesnt give a good ride I mean you cant stay at one pace and because the aceleration is so crappy if your riding on rough terrian and your foot moves from the gas for a second you will have to reacellerate again and that can make the ride feel extremly rough especialy with the slow acelleration. I mean if you want to see how it would be to ride a ranger in rough terrian or even slightly bumpy terrian, get in your truck go down the rode and hit your break every 20 seconds and reacelerate real slow. Now the yamaha on the other hand if your foot slips for a second off the gas you wont really notice it if you put your foot back quickly because of the power it has.
Polaris ranger=Golf cart recomended for 70 year olds who need it to put there trash out to the street

Yamaha Rhino=Golf cart on steriods recomended for all ages all terrians and any condition.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ive been around both the 440 and the 660, and all I can say is WOW. The 440 will easily outdo both the mule and ranger, but the real workhorse of the line is the 660. It will climb, pull, and haul anything you ask it to. My buddy uses his to launch a 16 foot duck boat into a river where there is no ramp, he simply backs right through the mud and out into the water. We tried that one morning with his Dodge 1500 4X4 and it took my truck (Ford F-250 4X4) his brothers truck, (Dodge Durango) and a 6 wheel drive F-550 wrecker to get him out. (His truck sank to the axles).


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a rhino 660 and absolutely love it. It is sooo tuff and rouged. mine is in camo also. The main reason that I like it is because of its overall power. I have taken that vehicle up to 55 mph on a dirt road and it still could of gone faster. I can also stay out hunting in it all day and not run out of gas. I have driven my rhino over 3000 miles and still have had no problem what so ever with it. I have also driven it through strams and shallow ponds and had no problem with it. . It can also tow and haul quite a bit more than they say you can. It has been such a help to me in the field I can't praise it enough! :beer: I have used it for all of my ranch work, duck hunting, and just for recreation. Sometimes it feels like it can go up and do absolutely anything!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Honkbuster, what kind of mods have you done to it???
The rhinos are great machines. A little sportier than the Polaris ranger, but lacking EFI making them a bit tough to start in colder temps. 
Yamahas reliability is top notch.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Lol I used my rhino up in alaska where the temp was -20 and it started up fine for the 2 weeks I used it every day.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I am sure the ranger rides rougher because it is beefier to haul more and do more work than a rhino. The rhino is more recreational where the ranger is more farm work.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Lol I used my rhino up in alaska where the temp was -20 and it started up fine for the 2 weeks I used it every day.


You're one of the lucky ones I guess. Try starting (and keep running) 15 of them every day in -20 temps. Its an excercise in anger management. :-?

As far as the ride goes, run both the Rhino and Ranger, one right after the other and you'd be suprised which one will ride better. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like this it is very informative. Thank you. I do have some more questions. I am 58 years old, I have arthritis in my knees, my hips, my shoulders, and my hands. Therefore I would like a cab and heater. Does anyone make aftermarket accessories like this for the Rhino?
Another question, these slow Polaris Rangers, were they the old 500cc or the new 700cc? We have a six wheel at work, but I have only drove it once. Felt good to me. On the other hand I put a couple miles on a Rhino in the Mountains by Helena, Montana, and it was very nice. 
This is really tough, and I am only going to have the money to do this once. What ever I get I am stuck with for the next 20 years. If I make it that long I doubt I will need another four wheeler. Unless I turn Tim Tooltime and get a 200 hp 4X4 wheel chair.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

> Another question, these slow Polaris Rangers, were they the old 500cc or the new 700cc?


Both, the guy at our hunt camp decided to purchase the new 700cc and I saw no difference, same crappy excelleration.

And to diesaldog the ranger is the same size as the rhino there is no difference in the two except the ranger has crappy excelleration and cant pull crap put them together dude crapy aceleration+hauling something=Even slower and crappier ride now the rhino on the other hand I can pull a 700 hundred pound steam roller I have for it with no problem what so ever. Haha the thought of putting that steam roller on the ranger gives me a chuckle. Like I said before the ranger is good for an 90 year old guy with a really long driveway who cant walk to get there mail or put out the trash :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am seriously considering the Rhino, but what about the accessories? I perhaps will not buy it in Jamestown where I live, because they aren't serious enough to look for accessories or let a person test drive it. Every other dealer in town offers test drives.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh yeah that is why the Ranger has a 1000lb box capacity and the Rhino has a 400lb box and Ranger is rated to tow 1750lbs and the rhino 1250lbs. Of course the ranger might be slower when it is built to work and the rhino is built for kids play.

Also who moved this to the shotgun forum. Just because the title says side by side someone moved it to shotguns. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dieseldog said:


> Oh yeah that is why the Ranger has a 1000lb box capacity and the Rhino has a 400lb box and Ranger is rated to tow 1750lbs and the rhino 1250lbs. Of course the ranger might be slower when it is built to work and the rhino is built for kids play.
> 
> Also who moved this to the shotgun forum. Just because the title says side by side someone moved it to shotguns. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Hey dieseldog it sounds like you have some experience with the Ranger. I have heard from the Rhino guys, but no specifics about Rangers. Post or PM me if you don't mind. I'm sure I would be happy with either, but one might be a little better for me.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

dieseldog said:


> Oh yeah that is why the Ranger has a 1000lb box capacity and the Rhino has a 400lb box and Ranger is rated to tow 1750lbs and the rhino 1250lbs. Of course the ranger might be slower when it is built to work and the rhino is built for kids play.
> 
> Also who moved this to the shotgun forum. Just because the title says side by side someone moved it to shotguns. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


BED CAPACITY=400 LBS for the rhino, I never said anything about the bed I menchioned towing please read what I have to say before posting. The towing capacity on the Rhino is 1,212 Lbs. The rangers bed capacity is higher so it can tolt the 90 year year olds garbage can :rollin:

Also the polaris ranger has a 25 mph top speed and the rhino has a 40 mph top speed, and with a special attachement to the engine for 200 bucks you can get it up to 60 mph. But basicaly this thing can go 40 mph+ if your on even a slight downhill slope and that matters a lot if your on a farm and have to move things around and fast. But if your seriously thinking about getting the ranger, then spend less money on a golf cart its basicaly the same thing with speed you just wont be able to tow much.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually John you should do some research on the Ranger. Top speed is 41 mph. There is a safety key that is available on the EFI models which limits the speed to 25 mph. Top speed is an issue for contractors working on Gov't or other property, they must be governed down in order to be used on the jobsite.

Plainsman, Feel free to drop me a line I'd be more than happy to discuss both the Rhino and Ranger with you.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Actualy dblkluk http://www.polarispowersports.com/ranger/index.shtml I did do some research the polaris site clearly states the top speed is 25 mph. Please dont go assuming things when you dont have the knowledge on weither I researched or not. Type Polaris Ranger top speed into google, every site has 25 mph and it never menchions anyone having to take a safety key out.



> The new, redesigned RANGER TM is the King of the two-wheel drive class. With a new, exclusive Lock & RideTM cargo system, class leading payload, cargo and towing capacities, and a *25 mph top speed*, RANGER TM is the hardest working two-wheel drive utility vehicle available. Class leading suspension travel, class leading ground clearance and exclusive seating for three also make RANGER TM the smoothest riding two-wheel drive utility vehicle you can buy.


Also I would like to add some more on the rhino. If your going to be hunting with it in the woods I would chose the rhino because it is smaller then the ranger and can get into tighter spots between trees The width on the ranger is 60 inches on the rhino the width is 54 inches, At our hunt camp theres trails I go on with my rhino that the ranger cant go on you'd be surprised how much that 6 inche difference matters. Id say that the rhino is a lot easier to handle then the ranger. And the slighly larger towing capacity on the ranger (200lbs more then the rhino) doesnt matter if you cant get your equipement into tight areas. I wanted to plant a food plot at our camp so I decided to take the ranger out because I havent rode it much, so I hooked up the plowmaster on the back of it, drove all the way out to the location only to find the ranger wont fit between a ton of trees, so I had to drive all the way back and get my rhino which did fit between the area. As to the 400 lb box limit on the rhino, I believe no one is going to be putting over 400 pounds in the back of the thing unless your toating a moose or something I wouldnt reccomend that on either the ranger or rhino. Overall the ranger is really a old man golf cart, and the rhino is a family atv something you can take your kids on. I took my mom and little brother on the ranger and they absolutley hated the ride it gave, then I took them on the same trail with the rhino and I heard no complaints on it whatsoever they actualy asked to ride a bit longer. So the rhino gives a bit more comfortable ride to kids and women, the ranger would be good if its just you riding it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ahh.... your looking at the 2 wheel drive machine John. 
Read on my boy.. :wink:


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

John, I agree that the Rhino probably does ride smoother because the payload is not as much and that would come from having a softer suspension. The ranger is wider I will agree, I am just stating that it is alot better than you are dogging it to be. Go to polarisindustries.com and look at the polaris 700 XP and you will see that top speed is 42 mph and i think they have a new limited blue one that goes up to 44mph. And actually it doesn't take long picking rock to put more than 400 lbs in the box. They are both good machines just targeted at different chores.

Hey Dblkluk how is it going? Not much new here. Wanna come build a house for me??? :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Hey Dblkluk how is it going? Not much new here. Wanna come build a house for me???


Sure, you wanna come and fill in for me here at the dealership for about 8 months? :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

As what some of you said about the ranger being better at ranch and farm use than the rhino, i disagree. On the yamaha website it said it can have up to 400 lbs in the bed.... I put 650 lbs of salt licks in the back of the bed and it went for 19 miles to the fields where i dropped them (mountainous terrain) and it performed flawlessly. I noticed no difference in the power or speed in it with 600+ lbs of stuff in the back. . Also I can tow a duck boat and throw 3 bags of decoys in the back and it works wonderfully. In my opinion, the rhino is the ultimate machine :beer:


----------

